# Ibanez 9-string RG models For 2014



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

http://puu.sh/6uxUW.jpg

A little leak? 

The RG9 seems rather unimpressive at the moment. But the Prestige mode comes with..........Bare Knuckles?  (Weird pickups spacing though, but it might just be the computer rendering.)


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

They've also put BKP's in the new RGD7. I'm happy, but makes me wonder why that made the price go up $500 when the current RGD7 seems to be the exact same specs... for $1,499?

Anyways, nice to see them doing both a budget and a Prestige model, but I still honestly think 9 is a bit ridiculous. I can barely wrap my hands around the neck on a 9, but to each his own! It's only a matter of time before someone comes along who takes 9 strings and uses them in ways that blow everyone's minds.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow...such awesom erg options this year! I'm pumped!


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Anyways, nice to see them doing both a budget and a Prestige model, but I still honestly think 9 is a bit ridiculous. I can barely wrap my hands around the neck on a 9, but to each his own! It's only a matter of time before someone comes along who takes 9 strings and uses them in ways that blow everyone's minds.



I still wonder whether Ibanez and Schecter would have been better served by waiting until *after* a couple of killer 9-string players had broken onto the scene. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I still wonder whether Ibanez and Schecter would have been better served by waiting until *after* a couple of killer 9-string players had broken onto the scene. Guess we'll find out.



Or maybe waited until people realized that guitar cabs don't support frequencies that low and that this trend is getting ridiculous.

I say that as someone who plays in a a band with drop-tuned 7's, and who plays 8's for fun too. Honestly, shit be getting cray.  But I'd still love to play one for fun, if for no other reason than to just bang on the low C# for days. 

I have to admit, the prices are damn fine, hard to say no to...


----------



## Watty (Jan 22, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> The RG9 seems rather unimpressive at the moment.



How is a production 9-string unimpressive? It's decidedly impressive that they made it a production model in the first place given how niche/cliche they are.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

Watty said:


> How is a production 9-string unimpressive? It's decidedly impressive that they made it a production model in the first place given how niche/cliche they are.



I was referring to myself in my own personal opinion. The RG9 just seems to be a RG8 with one extra string and one extra inch of scale length.

With that said, I think it is cool that Ibanez is working with BKP. Like seriously, wicked awesome news since players will have more access to BKPs. However, it is just another reason for Ibanez to drive up the price of their already-overpriced guitars.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Or maybe waited until people realized that guitar cabs don't support frequencies that low and that this trend is getting ridiculous.



I'd be interested to know how many of the guys currently playing 9s are running digital amps into FRFR systems, or direct into venue PAs (or computers, because frankly I'm guessing a lot of them are play-at-home djentsters).


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2014)

Watty said:


> How is a production 9-string unimpressive? It's decidedly impressive that they made it a production model in the first place given how niche/cliche they are.



It'll only be "impressive" if it turns out there's a significant untapped market for them. If there isn't, other adjectives may well apply.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Watty (Jan 22, 2014)

celticelk said:


> It'll only be "impressive" if it turns out there's a significant untapped market for them. If there isn't, other adjectives may well apply.



Well, that's what I was commenting on. It seems a large risk for them given how niche the market is and it impresses me (in a negative way, mind) that they actually did it....especially with a Prestige model right off the bat.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2014)

Watty said:


> Well, that's what I was commenting on. It seems a large risk for them given how niche the market is and it impresses me (in a negative way, mind) that they actually did it....especially with a Prestige model right off the bat.



Wasn't the 2228 a Prestige as well? That worked out reasonably well for them. On the other hand, I think it was more evident that there was existing demand for an 8 at the time, because Meshuggah.


----------



## somn (Jan 22, 2014)

The 9th saddle is set back far already on the picture I wonder how intonation will be like on the guitar? I've only used a 30 scale whenever I've bought 9 string guitars never have used a 28 scale


----------



## 7stg (Jan 22, 2014)

The scale length is at least 2 inches too short for a low C#1.  Inharmonicity is the problem - the degree to which the overtones are out of tune with the fundamental. Short scale lengths increase inharmonicity which make low notes sound like mud. This is increasingly important with low tunings. Multi-scale is nice with ERG so that the high strings can still be short while extending the scale length for the low strings. Same goes for the Hellraiser C-9 which also has a 28 inch scale.

Would have been a lot better if Ibanez used the scale length of the m80m. It looks like an Agile 930 or 92730 is the way to go.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, at least I know what I'm getting if my Legator 9 sucks.

I think this is good actually. The first time people saw seven and eight string guitars they probably said exactly the same stuff as above, and now they're pretty much standard fare. I say bring it on


----------



## Pyrocario (Jan 22, 2014)

The pickup spacing is weird. Guitar Porn posted actual pics.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pyrocario said:


> The pickup spacing is weird. Guitar Porn posted actual pics.



I don't see how? You mean just that the neck pickup isn't RIGHT up against the neck?


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2014)

What the what?

also


> They've also put BKP's in the new RGD7


 !!!!!??????

I wish they used the RGD body for the RG90BKPISH though... I could only dream


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

crg123 said:


> What the what?
> 
> also !!!!!???????



Yeah! Go check out the NAMM thread to find the catalog for the new Ibanez stuff.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 22, 2014)

These look pretty neat. I'd like to try one at least. 

Also the new BKP Canines go in the 9. They sound pretty mean.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 22, 2014)

I might have to get one of these...


----------



## Galius (Jan 22, 2014)

I love my 8s, but this seems a bit.....much. Not saying anything bad about players that play 9+ strings, but producing these when they are obviously not a large market seems odd. I fear the wave of kids playing these when they have no real need for them.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2014)

It's cool that BKP has started making the Canine pickups for the Ibanez 9, but I don't feel that a set of Aftermaths is justification enough for an extra $500 compared to the regular RGD and FR models...especially since I'm not interested in the AM set and a set of other BKP's is still under $400


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2014)

dont they have blank ebony boards too? the ebony would add to the price a bit as well


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2014)

^ahh I forgot about that  

Idk, I'm not in the market for either the RGD or FR with BKP's, but I could see myself ordering through someone like the Axe Palace and swapping out the pickups in-store before having it sent to me since the price jump for BKP's is useless unless you already wanted the AM set  

However I think it's awesome that ibanez is starting to use ebony (without inlays!!! ) on some new models considering how little they've used it in the past


----------



## stuglue (Jan 23, 2014)

any news on a lefty model?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

Huh, a 28" 9 from Ibanez, too? What, are Schecter and Ibanez copying answers from each other? Who the heck did they consult that said 28" is an appropriate scale length for a 9? My feeling is that if this fails it's because it's too long for C#1 and too short for A4, so it's a very very very narrow group of people -those that play 9s tuned no lower than F or E - that would enjoy these.


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2014)

^ I think you mixed your C#1 and A4 there. 

It _is _kind of odd that both companies decided on the same scale length and I'd love to know exactly why that was chosen as final length especially considering Ibanez already produce 30" and 30.5" scale guitars if I remember correctly.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 23, 2014)

The RG9 proto was 28" so I'm not entirely surprised this is too, but a longer scale would have been welcome. Only thing that comes to mind for Schecter is that nearly all their 8s are 28" and they may have decided to stick with it, definitely expected the Hellraiser to be closer to 30".


----------



## 7stg (Jan 23, 2014)

Necris said:


> Especially considering Ibanez already produce 30" and 30.5" scale guitars if I remember correctly.



Really, please let it be true. The only longer scale I know of from Ibanez is their m80m and m8m at 29.4 inches, which is really nice. The new catalog shows a 28" 6 string but no 28" for 7 or 8 strings.  

They have an XPT700XH with 27 frets which would be really nice with a few more strings and a longer scale at a prestige or premium level.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

Necris said:


> ^ I think you mixed your C#1 and A4 there.



D'oh! Yeah, that I did!


----------



## waynexx (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah! Thank you Ibanez! This is just crazy and great!


----------



## Dayn (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm sad it's not sparkly black like my RG2228. Oh well.

Depending on what they're releasing, my sartorial pursuits might take a backseat to this. Will probably purchase immediately.

28"? I'm happy enough with that. I'm happy it's not any longer. EBGDAEAEC#... hmm... I'm going to have fun with coming up with tunings tonight...


----------



## stuglue (Jan 23, 2014)

i wonder why they ditched the Lace pickups?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm torn, I like the look (and price!) of the RG9, but the specs on the prestige seem better, not sure If worth the cash though, but the Legator JT sig seems far more suitable at 30" and is probably priced more sensibly than anything else on the market for 9's apart from an Agile 930.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

stuglue said:


> i wonder why they ditched the Lace pickups?



Too expensive for the RG9, not prestigious enough for the Prestige, would be my guess. Opinion among players who've tried the Lace bars seems to be somewhat divided.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Huh, a 28" 9 from Ibanez, too? What, are Schecter and Ibanez copying answers from each other? Who the heck did they consult that said 28" is an appropriate scale length for a 9? My feeling is that if this fails it's because it's too long for C#1 and too short for A4, so it's a very very very narrow group of people -those that play 9s tuned no lower than F or E - that would enjoy these.



Indeed. I was looking at it saying it would perform alright in Eb standard (with high F#) but most people wont want that. Couple the short scale with a huge string and the pickup a little far from the bridge...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I was referring to myself in my own personal opinion. The RG9 just seems to be a RG8 with one extra string and one extra inch of scale length.
> 
> With that said, I think it is cool that Ibanez is working with BKP. Like seriously, wicked awesome news since players will have more access to BKPs. However, it is just another reason for Ibanez to drive up the price of their already-overpriced guitars.



If high end Ibanez are overpriced, what about high end ESPs and Jacksons???


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm calling it! NAMM 2015, the 10-string guitar makes it's mainstream kick/debut!


----------



## Decipher (Jan 23, 2014)

stuglue said:


> i wonder why they ditched the Lace pickups?


I think it's likely Ibanez wanted to use passive pickups instead of big soapbar pickups like they did with the RG2228 which everyone bitched about......

I also recall when the RG2228 came out practically everyone lit their torchs in anger that it was a 27" scale claiming it wasn't long enough.....

We should be rejoicing instead of nit-picking everything about it. 9 strings are now available to the mass market at an affordable level (for the RG9) that have passive pickups and a standard bridge. I for one am interested to try and one and mat even get one, but honestly have no idea what I would do with that low C#..... Good god it would sound monstorous through my Rivera Subs.....


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2014)

One of the cheap RG9s would be cool to try, but I don't see what makes it worth $400 more than the RG8.  The pickups are different but still OEM, so the only real differences I see are the extra string and Gibraltar bridge.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the 9 wil disappear quickly. It's good for shock value now that nobody raises an eyebrow at an 8 anymore, but despite the fact that 9s have been around for a while, especially on this forum, barely any music has come out of it. Especially not with good sounding guitars. 

inb4 "but Glass Cloud" - they sounded terrible live during the 9-string songs...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

shitsøn;3894920 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 9 wil disappear quickly. It's good for shock value now that nobody raises an eyebrow at an 8 anymore, but despite the fact that 9s have been around for a while, especially on this forum, barely any music has come out of it. Especially not with good sounding guitars.
> 
> inb4 "but Glass Cloud" - they sounded terrible live during the 9-string songs...



Yeah, I think you're right, but having a proper tensioned 9 would go a long way to fixing that. When I was younger I would take my sixxer and try to tune it way down and it would sound like crap. It wasn't until I got a proper string tension (and scale length, to a certain extent) that I was able to realize the potential. I really wish they'd have fanned this 27-30", because I think the shock value AND the potential would have been way higher.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 23, 2014)

shitsøn;3894920 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 9 wil disappear quickly. It's good for shock value now that nobody raises an eyebrow at an 8 anymore, but despite the fact that 9s have been around for a while, especially on this forum, barely any music has come out of it. Especially not with good sounding guitars.
> 
> inb4 "but Glass Cloud" - they sounded terrible live during the 9-string songs...



I think if they became available to more people more music would come out of it. It's not like you can go to a Guitar Center and pick up a 9 string and noodle around on it to see if you like it. You either have to go custom or order them online. Either way, you're taking a gamble if you'll even like it and a lot of people probably don't want to take that chance.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2014)

shitsøn;3894920 said:


> I'm pretty sure the 9 wil disappear quickly. It's good for shock value now that nobody raises an eyebrow at an 8 anymore, but despite the fact that 9s have been around for a while, especially on this forum, barely any music has come out of it. Especially not with good sounding guitars.
> 
> inb4 "but Glass Cloud" - they sounded terrible live during the 9-string songs...



Unfortunately I agree with you.

They're cool, but much like when the 8s initially came out, no one knows what the .... to do with them just yet outside of brutal shit. Once they figure it out they might catch on enough to keep one model in th eline up, but I can see them being discontinued at least for a few years after this one. I could be totally wrong though, and they might explode


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I think you're right, but having a proper tensioned 9 would go a long way to fixing that. When I was younger I would take my sixxer and try to tune it way down and it would sound like crap. It wasn't until I got a proper string tension (and scale length, to a certain extent) that I was able to realize the potential. I really wish they'd have fanned this 27-30", because I think the shock value AND the potential would have been way higher.



And the price. What pickups could you use for a low-end production fanned 9-string?


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2014)

celticelk said:


> And the price. What pickups could you use for a low-end production fanned 9-string?



Also this. That's a MASSIVE tooling investment for a company. That's not just an, "Oh lol why don't we just make them? lololo" It's more of a, where do we source the labor, materials, and what's the best design for this? Production fanned instruments are a thing, but for a company like Ibanez or Schecter, it involves a whole new line at one of the factories. Not the smallest investment, for what is almost guaranteed to be very little return. Maybe someday.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 23, 2014)

Valennic said:


> Also this. That's a MASSIVE tooling investment for a company. That's not just an, "Oh lol why don't we just make them? lololo" It's more of a, where do we source the labor, materials, and what's the best design for this? Production fanned instruments are a thing, but for a company like Ibanez or Schecter, it involves a whole new line at one of the factories. Not the smallest investment, for what is almost guaranteed to be very little return. Maybe someday.



I get where you're coming from, but when you have Rondo churning out FF Agiles by the dozen... I don't know if it's as *massive* of a tooling investment as it may appear. The overseas factories willing *and tooled/able* to produce _(Korea, Taiwan, etc.)_ already exist and are in fact serving as OEM canvases for such brands as Rondo's Agile lines and a few other lesser known contenders. Obviously, Ibanez's inner workings are a bit of a mystery to most of us, so who knows what sort of bureaucratic procedures need to be followed and what standards need to be met in order for Ibanez to even _*consider*_ producing a single FF instrument.

*My personal opinion* on the matter? They can do it. Simple as that. How many factories are tooled for _(or have even heard of)_ Ibanez's soon-to-be ERG 8-string classical nylon acoustic? I can't imagine it being an instrument factories prepare for in hopes of one day building. No, these things were designed and then factories were equipped with the knowledge and the tools needed to produce them. Especially with something like an ERG classical instrument which I'm aware that many of us on here would drool over one, but the vast majority of the guitar-versed public on this Earth wouldn't so much as even stop on it's page in their 2014 catalogue long enough to even notice the extra two strings. So yes, realistically if Ibanez thinks it will make them money, then they will make it. However, it appears they think FF are still too niche of a market to exploit at this point and maybe they aren't feeling enough pressure just yet from Agile's FF sales to consider releasing one of their own.

But just wait, the minute the rumors start spreading of somebody releasing a budget/moderately priced FF *(or Rondo starts pumping some out at $400-$500 to yet again exploit an early-bird edge)*, we will then see an Ibanez FF.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 23, 2014)

I like the idea that a 9 string guitar is being mass produced by two very large companies. But, like others have said, I can't see it lasting very long. At first I went "That's so cool." and then I found myself going "Holy s--- guys, this might have actually gone too far."


----------



## trem licking (Jan 23, 2014)

9 strings aren't near as ridiculous as you may think. Hopefully shops will get these in so people can try them, they are a LOT of fun! Even if one doesn't use the f# or c# much, they are there for whenever the want/need arises, and even 30" is not that bad to get used to. I really hope to try the prestige just to see what she's made of


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Jan 23, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> They've also put BKP's in the new RGD7. I'm happy, but makes me wonder why that made the price go up $500 when the current RGD7 seems to be the exact same specs... for $1,499?
> 
> Anyways, nice to see them doing both a budget and a Prestige model, but I still honestly think 9 is a bit ridiculous. I can barely wrap my hands around the neck on a 9, but to each his own! It's only a matter of time before someone comes along who takes 9 strings and uses them in ways that blow everyone's minds.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPbbXDCeMHc


----------



## patata (Jan 23, 2014)

brace yourselves for a new era of djentkids.


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2014)

patata said:


> brace yourselves for a new era of djentkids.



Well we're used to it now...


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't know why everyone continues to make a big deal about 9-strings. When fretting notes on the C# string you're hitting D1-F1. These are all notes that Meshuggah have tuned to, which, imo, sounded awesome.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 23, 2014)

In regards to 9-strings, I'm really happy Ibanez is releasing them, but I still have not heard any compelling music that makes me want one like Tosin Abasi did to the 8-string.

The only 9-string music I've heard just sounds like major farts. I'd rather see it played as an 8-string with a high A added on.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

Valennic said:


> Also this. That's a MASSIVE tooling investment for a company. That's not just an, "Oh lol why don't we just make them? lololo" It's more of a, where do we source the labor, materials, and what's the best design for this? Production fanned instruments are a thing, but for a company like Ibanez or Schecter, it involves a whole new line at one of the factories. Not the smallest investment, for what is almost guaranteed to be very little return. Maybe someday.



THAT MOMENT WHERE YOUR PICKUPS ARE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR ACTUAL GUITAR.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2014)

Khoi said:


> In regards to 9-strings, I'm really happy Ibanez is releasing them, but I still have not heard any compelling music that makes me want one like Tosin Abasi did to the 8-string.
> 
> The only 9-string music I've heard just sounds like major farts. I'd rather see it played as an 8-string with a high A added on.



This is basically my take on 9's as well


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

trem licking said:


> 9 strings aren't near as ridiculous as you may think. Hopefully shops will get these in so people can try them, they are a LOT of fun! Even if one doesn't use the f# or c# much, they are there for whenever the want/need arises, and even 30" is not that bad to get used to. I really hope to try the prestige just to see what she's made of



Only way I see this potentially working AND SOUNDING GOOD (unless a revolutionary new amp or modeling system comes out that will tighten up that flubby-ass 9th string or if you play through a bass amp) is if you tune F# up to a high A as Khoi said. Other than that...well...technology has to catch up.

And yes, Glass Cloud sounds TERRIBLE on the 9-string songs live. Ab0?....more like A-flubby-zero...fail


----------



## trem licking (Jan 23, 2014)

Low b0-c#1 sounds great using impulses/amp sims... my subjective opinion of course. I will say chording the 2 adjacent strings down that low isnt the most pleasing, but I dont play exactly the same down in that register as I do on f# and above. The guitar will kind of steer you in a desirable direction as you get used to it. Plus those low notes sound great if you want to add a little self accompaniment with clean tones!


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 23, 2014)

Khoi said:


> In regards to 9-strings, I'm really happy Ibanez is releasing them, but I still have not heard any compelling music that makes me want one like Tosin Abasi did to the 8-string.



Tosin actually tunes his Rick Toone to low c#, which is featured on at least one song. I also remember a Premier Guitar rig rundown where they mentioned the Ibanez protoype 9-string and he sounded interested in trying it out. I'm sure as soon as he picks one up everyone will drop their apprehension and want a 9-string.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

Well...here you guys go. Time to meet everyone's favorite big-dog...the Prestige.

Love the idea, but that pickup spacing is ugly though...


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 23, 2014)

trem licking said:


> Low b0-c#1 sounds great using impulses/amp sims... my subjective opinion of course. I will say chording the 2 adjacent strings down that low isnt the most pleasing, but I dont play exactly the same down in that register as I do on f# and above. The guitar will kind of steer you in a desirable direction as you get used to it. Plus those low notes sound great if you want to add a little self accompaniment with clean tones!



Yeah, people seem to assume that extended range guitars can only be used for heavy music. They can be particularly useful when utilizing multiple techniques, like Tosin.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 23, 2014)

8StringX said:


> Yeah, people seem to assume that extended range guitars can only be used for heavy music. They can be particularly useful when utilizing multiple techniques, like Tosin.



Indeed! 9+ strings can be wicked for shred players too, can get some massive rolling arpeggios and runs with fairly little effort... or lots of effort if you want to go head to toe with a quick run on one haha


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Only way I see this potentially working AND SOUNDING GOOD (unless a revolutionary new amp or modeling system comes out that will tighten up that flubby-ass 9th string or if you play through a bass amp) is if you tune F# up to a high A as Khoi said. Other than that...well...technology has to catch up.
> 
> And yes, Glass Cloud sounds TERRIBLE on the 9-string songs live. Ab0?....more like A-flubby-zero...fail



String gauges string gauges string gauges - Like Hollowway said  The majority of people I've come across tuning below E are using a bottom string that basically equates to using 008 or 007 gauge sets. Flub is to be expected with that kind of setup. Like the traditionalists that think anything below drop D is flub because they only tried it with stock strings. Amplification is not the problem.



8StringX said:


> I don't know why everyone continues to make a big deal about 9-strings. When fretting notes on the C# string you're hitting D1-F1. These are all notes that Meshuggah have tuned to, which, imo, sounded awesome.


 
Dude everyone knows you're only meant to play that string open.


----------



## MaCkCiTy (Jan 23, 2014)

/will wait for everyone to buy one, then get one used on the cheap when they get the buyers remorse...


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 23, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Dude everyone knows you're only meant to play that string open.





I am glad that both Ibanez and Schecter are looking beyond the criticism and actually releasing a mass-produced 9-string. Especially since I doubt they will garner a huge profit from these.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm excited for this, because I want to string it like a chapman stick. I doubt i'll snag one though.


----------



## Universe74 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> . The RG9 just seems to be a RG8 with one extra string and one extra inch of scale length.



?


----------



## crg123 (Jan 23, 2014)

^ I think he's questioning the huge difference in price for just those two differences.

$399 + 1 string + 1 inch extra scale length = $799 So + 1 string + scale length = $400 extra in that logic.

I would assume the construction would be closer to the quality of the RG8A though. I'm more pumped about the prestige model


----------



## Universe74 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahhh duh. Makes perfect sense now, my apologies.


----------



## XEN (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, 9s will go out of style just like the 8 strings did.


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2014)

If Ibanez ever put out a 10; even only in limited numbers, they will instantly become one of my favorite companies ever just for having the balls to take such a risk.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 24, 2014)

I got to check out the Ibanez booth today, and I can safely say the future of ERGs is looking bright right now. two 9 strings, both looking pretty great, and a TON of 8 strings and more hardtail 7 strings (which aren't of the OOOH SO METAAAAL! kind either!)

I didn't get to play any of it unfortunately.


----------



## stuglue (Jan 24, 2014)

I can only see this being used as an 8 string + a high A string but as the scale is 28" there is no way that you'll get tuned up to high A.
I can't imagine any kind of chords would work with such a low tuning, even on an 8 string you need to voice chord with wide intervals to get some clarity.
Definitely need a fanned fret to make this work i think
Still interested to play one but my midget hands probably couldn't even get round the neck


----------



## ERGonomic (Jan 24, 2014)

trem licking said:


> 9 strings aren't near as ridiculous as you may think.


 
idk about that, especially if the luthiers keep manipulating us ERGers and playing with our emotions with the misleading philosophy/viewpoint of 'hey its a guitar with adding "just one more" string' lol. 9+ strings, come come now

when i play my 7 and then my 6, it doesn't phase me whatsoever. though i actually prefer playing/recording/writing 6's most, a 7 string still makes sense with overall feel and sound, where it retains and remains to still be a guitar. you dont need to say its a 7 string or an ERG, its just a guitar but with an extra string just happening to be there, almost so unoticable as if by accident. so i am contradicting myself a little bit in allowing 7's to be included in the category of instruments we refer to as [standard] guitars, but that is where the description of the instrument "guitar" ends, definitially at least. beyond that, the ERG has to be seen as a hybrid or offshoot, or subgenre of guitar, kinda like how a fretless 6 string would be a fretless guitar or an extended length scale bairtone 6 is a baritone , i think u see the point...

and yet even with that said, however, my favorite guitar to jam with and just spend time with in my hands is my 8. its my main player and what i almost use exclusively now. it is quite ironic actually and a bit of a paradox: that i only give full acknowledgment and respect to the standard guitar as an instrument with 6 strings in standard form in calling that instrument a guitar proper, yet at the same time, while i like my 7 least, i can still justify calling it a guitar and consider it nearly in the same way as i do when thinking of a standard 6, though that is most likely because there is not much difference physically or sonically between them....

to continue the puzzle, when i play my 8 and then after switch over to play my 7 or 6, it becomes clear that 8 strings and beyond are indeed more than just a regular guitar. after 7 strings, a guitar is no longer a guitar, it is specifically different and should be referred to as an ERG (and i will help clarify the definition of that acronym by articulating that it is an Extended Range Guitar [based] Instrument, actually i think Halo even calls them XSI, or extended scale instrument, because they are indeed not guitars in the same way that a bass with a guitar on the same neck is not a guitar or a bass, but a hybrid). it combines standard 6 string instrument with the extended range of a bass.

hey, wait a sec, now wait a sec here man, just for a minute, bear with me , now that i think about it, ERG's should really be given their proper place in the world of instruments with a standardized definition and distinct name, at least in the broad sense because then you have multi scale fan fretted ones too, its nearly endless, but ERGI (extended range guitar instrument) or ERGBI (erg based instrument, or "baSSed" lol) or ERGB (extended range guitar-bass) or maybe even ERH/I (extended range hybrid [instrument], that is obviously hybrid of bass and guitar). 

Actually, hey man, i really like my new idea here, and i dont mean to be presumptous but I think I hit the nail on the head and am really able to add to music history and our journey as ERG'ers, even as a small contribution. for this idea, i feel a sense of humbled pride, because What you/they call ERG's, should really be called ERH's, because that is much closer to what they really are in every way, from feel, to sound, to range, to build and hardware. i mean it is what it is. isnt it??

Yeah man, im definitely on to something here because the more rediculous it gets (the quoted of the rediculous) and the more confusing itll be to term, simply calling these instruments Extended Range Hybrids or ERH's really makes it more suitably defined and aptly named.

So, for me, that settles something that ive been wrestling with for a long time because 8+ strings never really were guitars, in the strict/standard sense of the word. I must then propose that we consider the term ERG is invalid as of now and effective immediately, and we should officially consider changing the instrument name to the more fitting name i've just coined accidentally while typing this post: ERH, Extended Range Hybrids. and whats more is that since it was an unintential , it kinda works to make it stick because the evolution of the ERG was inspired by the hybridization to make the guitar more options via the additional (lower ended) range

As far as im concerned, 8 strings should be the limit of the "standard guitar," and that is still really pushing it for me even though they are really my favorite to jam and play with, and thats what I keep out on my guitar stand by my amp always, I dont even touch my 7, and I rarely take my 6's out. but since i love my 8 so much, and i always thought just allowing myself to compromise my own comfortability in settling/using/calling them with the (misnomer) ERG cuz thats what weve learned to use around here, this is relevatory for my desire for classification.

But


trem licking said:


> 9 strings aren't near as ridiculous as you may think.


 so actually yeah, i may tend to think so too, that is, unless we start calling them what they are by their new proper instrument name, ERH's. 

my fave "guitar" in the world and i think one of the most beautiful instruments is the RG2228, but 8 is more than enough if we still want to be called guitarists, and extended range guitarists at that 8th string point. the only thing that you can really call an ERG is either the 7 or 8 string, 

but lol, 9,10, 11, 12, 13+......those aren't guitars, literally, not in the proper sense of the word, whether or not you like to admit such things as standards, as their benchmarks exist for a reason, but beyond 7 man, those are hybrid instruments of a different breed from a "standard" guitar altogether. and as rediculous as it is to keep adding "moar" strings, it would certainly give them more legitmacy as a guitar (+bass) hybrid based instrument if we give them the name they deserve as they are unique. so thats that man, i mean its only right, those poor 8+ string guitars, we never had the courtesy to ever really give them a name, or give their name a thought lol. 

Shall we consider this rename? I think we should really put it to a vote. Let us ERG'ers be the ones who've come to define/name the instrument that has brought us all here togeether. What say you? My band of brothers, what say you? Can we unite here on SSO to further add an intellectual concept of the concept that has united us? Lets give it a shot, maybe just start in this thread,! 

I urge you all to think about it, and maybe please try using it by throwing it in every now and then, so for the next few posts, if youre gonna say ERG, just humor me if you can remember please and try it out, letts take "ERH" for a spin fellas, please. just like a 8 and 9 string, we should give it a whirl to see how it feels, but so far, im feelin good, im feeling right about this, i think im gonna start a poll, or someone please add a poll here on your take about this. This post turned into such a much more important reply that Im taken aback and am damn proud of it. 

WELCOME THE NEWEST INSTRUMENT TO OUR WORLD AND PLEASE LET THE WORLD KNOW IT WAS THE GUITAR MOVEMENT ITSELF THAT CHRISTENED IT IN NAME AS WELL AS IN MUSICAL SPIRIT: 

*THE EXTENDED RANGE HYBRID (ERH).*​


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Cliffs Notes please. This is a TLDR moment if I ever saw one.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 24, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


> -Lots of stuff-
> but lol, 9,10, 11, 12, 13+......those aren't guitars, literally, not in the proper sense of the word, whether or not you like to admit such things as standards, as their benchmarks exist for a reason, but beyond 7 man, those are hybrid instruments of a different breed from a "standard" guitar altogether.
> -More stuff-



Of course they are different from a standard guitar  That's why we call them ERGs  Guitar - Extended Range Guitar - Bass Guitar. They are distinctly different from basses - I see no issue with the name ERG.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 24, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


> THE LONGEST POST IN THE WORLD



People are up in arms over a couple of 9 string guitars coming out this year... I'm just relaxin' back here like "Oh, I've had a 9 string for two years now..."

Chill out, if you a 9 string guitar offends you - just don't buy it. haha I'm not really sure what the issue is. It seems like in the ERG community some people have this notion where if it isn't an 8 string it is totally garbage and worthless and you should shame anyone who thinks otherwise.

If everyone could just get along when it came to ERGs I'd be sooooo happy.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 24, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


>



But hey if we change it to ERH then your name wont make sense anymore ERGonomic. Boom! Lawyered. haha jk


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 24, 2014)

I think that post just changed my life... but I don't know how.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 24, 2014)

Have a 20 string guitar for all I care. Use one string out of those 20... If it's what gets your creative juices going, who cares what it's called/how many strings it has? If anything, just view it as more variety. I'm curious to try out a 9, but not curious enough do drop over $500 on one. I rarely use the 8th string, though I do like playing 6 and 7 string stuff on the wide neck. To each their own and all that. I find it silly that someone would type up a huge wall of text because what they personally see a guitar as. It's got nine strings and is intended to be played, more or less, like a standard guitar. Beyond that, what does it matter if it's called a hybrid, bass, guitar, giraffe, or toilet?


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jan 24, 2014)

I can see how a 9-string would be an interesting addition to the
guitar arsenal for someone doing ambient/looping/electronica-type stuff.
now, 
where did i put the checkbook?


----------



## trem licking (Jan 24, 2014)

what is the psychology behind blatantly hating the fact a certain instrument is produced and is readily available to be purchased and enjoyed? I can understand voicing an opinion as this is a public forum and that's one of the various reasons it exists, but damn haha. I like 6+ string guitars, banjos, drums and hurdy gurdies because they all come together to form some pretty badass music(shrug). I like the standards to be broken/opened for potentially new music to emerge. But I suppose like all those who say nay to nine and above this is merely my opinion. Do we need a 9 and 10 string sub forum now? Hahaha


----------



## quattro19tdi (Jan 24, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


>


I don't get it. Why does an instrument make more sense if you label it differently? It's up to the user to do what he/she wants with it. Why does an instrument have to make any sense to anyone but the user anyway? Why worry about if one should be titled "guitarist", "extended range guitarist" or "extended range special hybrid bass/guitar-ist"? 

Do you worry this much about music genres too? 

I think it's awesome that we see more 7/8/9+ strings on the market!


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 24, 2014)

You've written a wall of text for nothing. I had to read that whole thing in two sittings. Anyways, it would be illogical to call an eight string or seven string a guitar/bass hybrid. There are people who tune up or add a higher string. Besides, do we really want to divide this already small community anyways? If they came out with a fan fretted guitar with one bass pickup and one guitar pickup or some other resemblance besides tuning, I don't feel like it is just to divide a category based on one detail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

Danelectro already made a guitar/bass hybrid...

... 58 years ago.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 24, 2014)

Bass and guitar pickups in a fanned fret instrument







"An extra string makes me uncomfortable with indescribable emotions, therefore I hate it!"


I'll be getting a 9 and 10 eventually, and I'll be calling them Guitars!
I wouldn't mind separate 8 9 and 10 strings subforums.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 24, 2014)

Galius said:


> I love my 8s, but this seems a bit.....much. Not saying anything bad about players that play 9+ strings, but producing these when they are obviously not a large market seems odd. I fear the wave of kids playing these when they have no real need for them.



On the money right here. At what point is it going to stop? "...hey dude, come check out my new 22 string. It has such good tone!!" Haha I had to poke a little bit of fun. But I do admire anyone that can do things with a 9 string that don't involve just straight chugs or bass lines. I'd like to see some talented musicians get a hold of one of these. But there just seems to be this fad of "how many strings can I get on a guitar" that's going on.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2014)

Who... the... hell... cares?

If someone buys it and you don't want one it makes about as much difference in your life as a gay getting married while you choose to seek a female partner... It's a non issue...


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 24, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Who... the... hell... cares?
> 
> If someone buys it and you don't want one it makes about as much difference in your life as a gay getting married while you choose to seek a female partner... It's a non issue...



Excellent Analogy.

It's like someone who hasn't come to terms with their homosexuality.
They deal with their personal issue by hating and attacking others who are comfortable 

I bet these people cried over 7 strings when they became mainstream.
I never hear this in regards to Bass, does 4 string elitism exist?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2014)

I met a guy at work the other day that thinks you can only play Limp Bizkit and the like on anything more than 6 strings... It happens... If I were Christian I'd pray for them, but since I'm not I just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 24, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Who... the... hell... cares?
> 
> If someone buys it and you don't want one it makes about as much difference in your life as a gay getting married while you choose to seek a female partner... It's a non issue...



I don't think Konfyouzd has ever been more right, and I find he's usually always right.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not always right by any stretch of the imagination...


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 24, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Chill out, if you a 9 string guitar offends you - then just wait to see what "music" they make with it!!
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA



Fixed


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2014)

I could see solo instrumentalists doing really cool shit with that many strings... I mean ppl do awesome stuff with 10 string acoustics. Not everything done with an instrument that adds lower strings is limited to the extension... That's just what most ppl d because they dont know what else to do.

I can't tell you how many times ppl grab my 8 and just wanna spam E1 all day. That's not at all what I do with it...


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I was just kidding. Music is art, and over half the posts in this thread are BS.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 24, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I can't tell you how many times ppl grab my 8 and just wanna spam E1 all day. That's not at all what I do with it...



I laughed!


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm just going to wait for my 10 string custom shop Agile to get here and laugh at all of the people who just want to complain on the internet about the number of strings on stuff. Half of the posts made lately remind me of how really, *really* old people hate on 24 fret guitars with dual cutaways.

Zealous traditionalists are just the absolute worst thing when it comes to music. If someone has a new instrument that you don't care for, why not just ignore it? And since when does a true musician ever talk shit about another instrument anyways? You'd think on a forum about extended range guitars there would be a bit more understanding about making music.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 24, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Zealous traditionalists are just the absolute worst thing when it comes to music. If someone has a new instrument that you don't care for, why not just ignore it? And since when does a true musician ever talk shit about another instrument anyways? You'd think on a forum about extended range guitars there would be a bit more understanding about making music.



I'm not sure people are necessarily hating on it. I know I'm not. I think that the point people are failing to make is, where is the balance between playability and function vs. necessity. At what point do you *need* those low strings, where you shouldn't just pick up a bass instead. To me it seems like there is an inverse relation between function/playability and adding additional strings to your set. The more strings you add, the less functional the instrument becomes for it's intended use.... that's the point I think people are failing to make, and what's causing some initial disbelief of the new ERG products that are being developed. Also, at what point can someone fully utilize or master an 8 string, that they now need an extra 1 or 2 strings added. I doubt that any of us are at that caliber of playing. Some also think these 9 and 10 strings are inspiring a one dimensional group of musicians that will only become chug warriors.... which is a worry of mine, because, who likes complete ignorance (if you're not playing a 10 string, you're not cool type of thing)? Just my 0.02. I realllllly want to see a musician of caliber play one of these things. I bet it's absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 24, 2014)

schwiz said:


> I'm not sure people are necessarily hating on it. I know I'm not. I think that the point people are failing to make is, where is the balance between playability and function vs. necessity. At what point do you *need* those low strings, where you shouldn't just pick up a bass instead. To me it seems like there is an inverse relation between function/playability and adding additional strings to your set. The more strings you add, the less functional the instrument becomes for it's intended use.... that's the point I think people are failing to make, and what's causing some initial disbelief of the new ERG products that are being developed. Also, at what point can someone fully utilize or master an 8 string, that they now need an extra 1 or 2 strings added. I doubt that any of us are at that caliber of playing. Some also think these 9 and 10 strings are inspiring a one dimensional group of musicians that will only become chug warriors.... which is a worry of mine, because, who likes complete ignorance (if you're not playing a 10 string, you're not cool type of thing)? Just my 0.02. I realllllly want to see a musician of caliber play one of these things. I bet it's absolutely mind blowing.



Why do you have to be a "musician of caliber" to play on an ERG guitar? And why do you care if some kid buys one to be a chug warrior? I've been playing for over 15 years and I don't claim to be a very good player at all... But I definitely would never tell someone that they weren't good enough to play on an ERG. I guess I just don't really understand why anyone cares what *someone else* uses to make music with.

edit: I'm also not really sure how adding strings take any functionality away, I still have access to everything that a 6 string guitar can do. I mostly play in that range anyways, I just like the options the other strings provide me with. It's nice being able to two handed tap on the low strings in their upper registers, you get some pretty cool tones from those thick strings.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 24, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Why do you have to be a "musician of caliber" to play on an ERG guitar? And why do you care if some kid buys one to be a chug warrior? I've been playing for over 15 years and I don't claim to be a very good player at all... But I definitely would never tell someone that they weren't good enough to play on an ERG. I guess I just don't really understand why anyone cares what *someone else* uses to make music with.
> 
> edit: I'm also not really sure how adding strings take any functionality away, I still have access to everything that a 6 string guitar can do. I mostly play in that range anyways, I just like the options the other strings provide me with. It's nice being able to two handed tap on the low strings in their upper registers, you get some pretty cool tones from those thick strings.



I never said you have to be a musician of caliber to play an ERG of 9 or 10 strings. I'm arguing that there is a small percentage that can actually play them to their full potential; such as using the full string set, chord extensions, solo'ing, etc. So what's the necessity? What's the need? All I'm doing is questioning why? I never said that I would judge anyone based on what their likes are, so don't let that confuse you. I'm merely playing devil's advocate and and wanting to know why people are so keen to having 9 and 10 strings, and generalizing on behalf of the skeptics.

As the neck get's bigger, you don't think that takes away from potential functionality and string accessibility?

Don't get all frazzled, I'm not taking a shot at you or anyone else, just asking questions and stating my opinion.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 24, 2014)

Realistically speaking... how on Earth is an 8 or 9 string guitar eventually going to evoke a desire to pick up a bass as a natural evolution of the sound we're going for on an ERG? Due to its design _(construction, electronics, and amplification methods)_, a bass can't possibly sound anywhere near the way an ERG would and you could easily argue that anyone who thinks that either doesn't play bass _(quite possibly hasn't heard much of one either)_ and is immensely ill-informed as to what an ERG is and the range of such an instrument.

It just grinds me a bit when folks use this excessively played-out argument:


schwiz said:


> At what point do you *need* those low strings, where you shouldn't just pick up a bass instead.



It's a guitar, not a bass. It's never going to be a bass.
This thread was supposed to be for the discussion of Ibanez's 9-string models being released later this year and I among many others would appreciate if it returned to being so.


----------



## quattro19tdi (Jan 24, 2014)

schwiz said:


> I never said you have to be a musician of caliber to play an ERG of 9 or 10 strings. I'm arguing that there is a small percentage that can actually play them to their full potential; such as using the full string set, chord extensions, solo'ing, etc. So what's the necessity? What's the need? All I'm doing is questioning why?



I don't have a 9 or 10, but if I had, it would be for only one reason. The same as with any of my other guitars, for fun! I don't care if I can't play any of my instruments to their "full potential", whatever that is.


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 24, 2014)

on topique ; the RG9 , i want one , if the price is good for the quality ...
i definatly want this one because i'm an Ibby-fan and so can try and feel and hear what a 9stringer can add for me .. more an opportunity now i guess 

do i need 9 strings , no , not for my band(s)/ project , yet (!) ,just can't resist haha

i have no goal for it yet , it's just curiousity mostly , and i'll probably start with some existing music transferring into some 9stringer figures ( exploring more dynamics in frequencies / sounds )

and yeah , it will have some lower C# or B on it , rather than going higher ( the scale is definatly to big for that ; C# or B or maybe an A you definatly get some 090 or 100 for guage atleast , again because of that 28" scale ..

practically 9 stringer should be fanned fretted , but still with this guitar as it is , i am ready to get it and try the hell out it


----------



## schwiz (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe my words are being taken slightly out of context. Sorry for the thread jack. Carry on.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2014)

Playing notes in the same range does not create an equivalence between instruments. I'm not sure why this is even a point of discussion when only one octave of a 4-string bass is tuned below a standard guitar, let alone keyboards or the hundreds of books dealing with the subject of orchestration in a classical context.

If you use each string, that's demonstrative of a need for that many strings. If you just want to play something with more strings, there's nothing inherently wrong with that either.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 24, 2014)

Does there really need to be an absolute _need_ for these instruments for them to exist? I think that many ERG players are simply interested in experimenting with something different. Not to say that builders should continue to add strings for the sake of seeing what happens, I just feel that some players are curious as to what can be done with these instruments. Also, the concept of fully utilizing an extented range instrument is arbitrary. Some people feel that full utilization requires the use of all strings at one time, while some feel that as long as they are all used at some time warrants the additional range. Personally, I feel that players can do as they please with _their_ guitars that were purchased with _their_ money.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

NorCal_Val said:


> I can see how a 9-string would be an interesting addition to the
> guitar arsenal for someone doing ambient/looping/electronica-type stuff.
> now,
> where did i put the checkbook?



Only reason why I'd consider one is for this. ^ To use it for my ambient stuff and my electronica stuff, but it's also be able to be used standardly-speaking for my metal tunes.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

schwiz said:


> On the money right here. At what point is it going to stop? "...hey dude, come check out my new 22 string. It has such good tone!!" Haha I had to poke a little bit of fun. But I do admire anyone that can do things with a 9 string that don't involve just straight chugs or bass lines. I'd like to see some talented musicians get a hold of one of these. But there just seems to be this fad of "how many strings can I get on a guitar" that's going on.



THIS. ^ THIS. ^ THIS. ^

But on another note: can we just go back to making fun of ERGonomic's long ass wall of randomly spewed dribble? Those responses were hilarious.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 24, 2014)

schwiz said:


> Some also think these 9 and 10 strings are inspiring a one dimensional group of musicians that will only become chug warriors.... which is a worry of mine, because, who likes complete ignorance (if you're not playing a 10 string, you're not cool type of thing)? Just my 0.02. I realllllly want to see a musician of caliber play one of these things. I bet it's absolutely mind blowing.



I have a custom 10 string on order. If I chose to to chug the lowest string:

1. It doesn't prevent someone else from doing something more creative

2.It doesn't matter if people see it as ignorance. Musicians don't have to justify their creative decisions to anyone. If Emmure wants to chug, fine. You don't have to like them. Don't pretend it somehow makes them ignorant. (Side note: ignorant of what? Plenty of theory gods have written some utterly uninspired music to my ears)


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 24, 2014)

Back on topic: I'd have to play on one of these before making a purchase. My RG8 is a very nice instrument, but I like my Agile Intrepid 9 string a *looooot* more for various reasons. I imagine the RG9 is going to be very similar to the RG8, so Ibanez has to wow me with the neck to make the RG9 seem worthwhile compared to my Agile.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 24, 2014)

Thread is providing unexpected levels of amusement. 

l feel like I've found my personal ideal with 8 strings, but I think it's great that things like 9 strings are being produced by bigger companies like Ibanez and Schecter. Sure, from a functional perspective they should surely be fanned or at least a longer scale length, but really it's great that they are doing it at all. In the case of Schecter we can see that they are making missteps and learning from them (lots of new 28" scale 8s instead of their old 26.5") and we can only hope this will continue. 

ERGs are a relatively small niche and it's interesting to watch the evolution of the instruments. It's also pretty hilarious to see people crying "too much, too far, too many!" whenever someone adds another string. I guarantee the same thing happened when seven string guitars were first released and then again when eight string guitars started to appear. 

But you don't NEED 8/9/10/etc strings?! Silliest argument ever. You probably don't NEED ten toes either. I mean, when was the last time you used them all? 

I enjoy seeing boundaries pushed. 

Who is to say that someone isn't going to make an album on an eleven string guitar in a few months' time that will have us all falling over ourselves to buy one now that someone has shown the possibilities?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> ERGs are a relatively small niche and it's interesting to watch the evolution of the instruments. It's also pretty hilarious to see people crying "too much, too far, too many!" whenever someone adds another string. I guarantee the same thing happened when seven string guitars were first released and then again when eight string guitars started to appear.



Haha, I remember this back in like 2005 or something when the first custom 8's started popping up (that I saw, atleast) and lots of people were up in arms about how you can't make real music with one (I guess they forgot the first 7 strings are still the same)

you guys claiming 'too many' sound like the dudes in guitar shops who think you can only play nu-metal on a 7 string. 

Ofcourse ibanez and schecter are trying to one-up eachother with the amount of strings or range, they both claim to be at the forefront of ERG's, how else could they be? I say why not push the envelope.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

.....and in the meantime, ESP/LTD is left in the dust.....suck it.....


----------



## ERGonomic (Jan 24, 2014)

I think people mixed up my quoted material and my point, they are mutually exclusive. The point I made was simply that ERG's should be called ERH's, because that is what they are. I don't hate anyone or anyone's 9+ string guitars, and if you will have the courtesy to read on to some of my replies to you, I hope you will understand what I meant and change your mind about how you interpreted my post. I love the instruments, so much so that I sat there thinking of how I could help others (e.g. non players/musicians) appreciate what a revolutionary period we are transitioning into with the rise of the ERH, so if you would, if you care to, please read on so that you will see that I support 9+ strings.



EtherealEntity said:


> Of course they are different from a standard guitar  That's why we call them ERGs  Guitar - Extended Range Guitar - Bass Guitar. They are distinctly different from basses - I see no issue with the name ERG.


 
There is no issue dude, I just proposed the new term ERH because it is simply more accurate as a name for the instrument, as you said as well it is an Extended Range Guitar - Bass Guitar, so it's a hybrid instrument. We don't call them ERB's even though you could say it's just as valid as ERG, if you see it as a bass guitar with the extension of the range going higher if you see what I mean. So that's all I meant.



MemphisHawk said:


> Cliffs Notes please. This is a TLDR moment if I ever saw one.


 
The conclusion was the Cliff note dude, or just read what I responded to EE's quote ^.



crg123 said:


> But hey if we change it to ERH then your name wont make sense anymore ERGonomic. Boom! Lawyered. haha jk


 
HAHA lol, that was good, you got me bro, rofl.



HurrDurr said:


> I think that post just changed my life... but I don't know how.


 
Thanks man  That was nice of you to say.



Señor Voorhees;3896918 said:


> Have a 20 string guitar for all I care. Use one string out of those 20... If it's what gets your creative juices going, who cares what it's called/how many strings it has? If anything, just view it as more variety. I'm curious to try out a 9, but not curious enough do drop over $500 on one. I rarely use the 8th string, though I do like playing 6 and 7 string stuff on the wide neck. To each their own and all that. I find it silly that someone would type up a huge wall of text because what they personally see a guitar as. It's got nine strings and is intended to be played, more or less, like a standard guitar. Beyond that, what does it matter if it's called a hybrid, bass, guitar, giraffe, or toilet?


 
I'm with you on the curiosity as well as not wanting to be $500 worth of curiosity. It doesn't really matter what it's called, but if we are going to call it something, it should be as close to the truth as we can possibly get, and if you did read the post and could actually follow it, I think you'd change your mind about the content. I find it quite insensitive/insulting that you thought what I wrote was silly, when it is actually the most insightful post I've seen on the topic of the nature of the ERH.



trem licking said:


> what is the psychology behind blatantly hating the fact a certain instrument is produced and is readily available to be purchased and enjoyed? I can understand voicing an opinion as this is a public forum and that's one of the various reasons it exists, but damn haha. I like 6+ string guitars, banjos, drums and hurdy gurdies because they all come together to form some pretty badass music(shrug). I like the standards to be broken/opened for potentially new music to emerge. But I suppose like all those who say nay to nine and above this is merely my opinion. Do we need a 9 and 10 string sub forum now? Hahaha


 
I think those sub forums would be a good idea, as I agreed with another member before. I don't think you were addressing me in hatred for ERH's, because I love them. I was only trying to offer a suggestion towards a new perspective, nothing more. I hope everyone gets that here. I have nothing against ERH's because I own two very expensive ones. My post was only and simply for factual, art/music history. I also felt that so many players overlook the bass as playing a vital role, though it is slightly less than the guitar's role, but it was important that the bass and bassists gets recognition for its place and part in the development of the ERH.



quattro19tdi said:


> I don't get it. Why does an instrument make more sense if you label it differently? It's up to the user to do what he/she wants with it. Why does an instrument have to make any sense to anyone but the user anyway? Why worry about if one should be titled "guitarist", "extended range guitarist" or "extended range special hybrid bass/guitar-ist"?
> 
> Do you worry this much about music genres too?
> 
> I think it's awesome that we see more 7/8/9+ strings on the market!


 
I think it's awesome to see more ERH's as well. I think you misunderstood me. I don't dislike them or want to see them stopped, I just was offering a viewpoint on a part of music history that seems to be overlooked because the term ERG has never really been analyzed. It was late man, and I certainly overtyped and maybe overanalyzed it, but my point is very valid. Again, it's not about importance of labeling it beyond being more accurate so that maybe nonmusicians and music lovers who don't play might be better informed. And unfortunately, yes I do worry about genres, because names matter, they exist for a reason. I like it when things can be clearcut, if possible. If not, then hey, what can you do? But if you can improve a definition, or clarify an idea, why not try? That's all. This wasn't about self-importance, it's for our self-improvement as the SSO community, friend 



Obsidian Soul said:


> You've written a wall of text for nothing. I had to read that whole thing in two sittings. Anyways, it would be illogical to call an eight string or seven string a guitar/bass hybrid. There are people who tune up or add a higher string. Besides, do we really want to divide this already small community anyways? If they came out with a fan fretted guitar with one bass pickup and one guitar pickup or some other resemblance besides tuning, I don't feel like it is just to divide a category based on one detail.


 
You didn't read it then. If you did, you didn't understand it. I didn't want to divide the community, I was actually trying the complete opposite, in trying to unify us more man. Read it again after seeing the replies, and let me know if you change your mind about what I said.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Danelectro already made a guitar/bass hybrid...
> 
> ... 58 years ago.


 
I didn't know that. Interesting, what was it called? Also, since I am sure hardly anyone else knows that fact suggests that in a few decades from now, ERH's will also be forgotten. Actually, if music keeps going the way it is, instruments will be forgotten altogether, forget ERH's. lol



RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> "An extra string makes me uncomfortable with indescribable emotions, therefore I hate it!"
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a 9 and 10 eventually, and I'll be calling them Guitars!
> I wouldn't mind separate 8 9 and 10 strings subforums.


 
Call them whatever you want. They are yours, it's your perogative. I'm not uncomfortable about anything at all, if that's what you gathered from what I wrote, you missed the point, unless you weren't talking about my post of course. And you're right, they should have 8 9 and 10 string subforums, I suggested that at one point too.

I actually want a 9 string myself, and I have to blame that partially to EE's awesome ViK, but atm, not into the idea of a 10 string yet, partially because I think it would need to be multiscale fanned fretted, and I don't think they really have a handle on good streamlined builds nor pickups, but if a nice model comes out, I'm sure I'd get one too. I am embarassed to admit, I actually wanted that Halo XSi 10 string at one point lol. 

I'll still be calling ERH's what they are: hybrid guitar-bass instruments. lol



schwiz said:


> On the money right here. At what point is it going to stop? "...hey dude, come check out my new 22 string. It has such good tone!!" Haha I had to poke a little bit of fun. But I do admire anyone that can do things with a 9 string that don't involve just straight chugs or bass lines. I'd like to see some talented musicians get a hold of one of these. But there just seems to be this fad of "how many strings can I get on a guitar" that's going on.


 
I agree with you on a few things. It's just a little like the American "more/bigger is better" thing. I personally see no point to anything beyond 8 strings for my purposes, although I can appreciate 9 and 10 strings with players of higher caliber as you said, but I have not seen anyone yet impress me with anything noteworthy. I don't mean anyone here, for example EE is a great player and I love his ViK 9, and he uses it well. I like the F# to high A, but going lower than a standard 4 string bass is approaching that rediculousness, and when it hits 11 and on, the rediculousness will certainly be apparent, especially, when the players of low caliber (who seem to be the majority of those who want so many strings).



Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not always right by any stretch of the imagination...


You're absolutely right  lol

So if you read this far, I hope you understood what I meant more now.


----------



## ERGonomic (Jan 24, 2014)

That doesn't surprise me in the least bit. Very intelligent post. You must be a real, articulate man of letters. ::dancing, dancing:: lol Some of you guys, who are so big on SSO being a liberal place of idea exchange, confuse me, a lot more than I'm sure I confuse you. No big deal, though. Btw, what kind of ERH do you play?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Tosin Abasi TAM100


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

For the record, I am not telling you to not liberally write whatever you want. If it is so liberal here, you should be okay with me not reading a dissertation about changing ERG to ERH.

YOU are the one with ERG in your name as it has been noted.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 24, 2014)

Alright, considering this has convo has been done to death. Here's why it AIN'T called an ERH.

1. ERG's don't have the same scale length(s) as an ERB
2. The pickups are voiced for different functions and to fit into different parts of a mix
3. The string spacing is different and is geared to different styles of playing (finger/slap) vs picking
4. The hardware is more akin to a bass as are the electronics

Sure, they have similarities but they are different enough to not be awkwardly lumped in the same sloppy category.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 24, 2014)

EDIT: You know what, .... it. Call it whatever makes ya happy kiddo.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 24, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


>



Get it... because you just spit out walls of text... Also please stop using highlighting on your term in yellow* This is how other people read what you're writing * to use your method, its a bit obnoxious tbh. Short and concise goes far on internet forums in getting your points across. Not trying to go after you, just a critique of the way you're delivering your ideas.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now lets carry on in our discussion about these new Ibanez instruments and not the discussion of "the point" of extended range instruments or debating the logistics of what is or isn't a guitar.

1. I think its an interesting move for Ibanez to create an instrument to such a super small market. Even the number of 7 string players in comparison to people who only play 6 is crazy small. This is obviously more of a move about pushing boundaries then trying to create a huge cash flow, similar to their 30 fret guitar.

2. I think its a bit silly that the scale length is only 28" but I guess its a start. With the proper gauges anyone could get a great sounding instrument at a very reasonable price. There's a confidence that comes with a main brand name that is hard to match. This also means the chance that these ERG's will reach the general public easier as Ibanez will encourage their dealers (like guitar center) to carry them so they can atleast break even.

3. I think its great Ibanez is teaming with Bareknuckles for this project and for some of their other models. I mean Bareknuckle doesn't even offer 9 string pickups yet. This is a great chance for someone to not only have the range but the clarity to back it up.


----------



## tommychains (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm excited they came out with the RG9, I love my RG8 aside from those crappy pickups  at least I know what pickups I'll be swapping. Can't say the same for the RG9 though, from what I can tell there's really not a lot of options for customization/improvement. I know bareknuckle pickups are going into the prestige model, but keep in mind the date and price of the RG9 is still TBA. Whether that has to do with the manufacturing of the pickups or the other parts themselves is really anyone's guess. My guess? It will end up costing around 2000 but I could be wrong. TBH I thought that's what a 9 string from ibanez would START at, so I'm considering myself lucky.

As for the RG9, I'll probably wait until the holiday season and get a discount or something. For $800 (maybe around $700 by Xmas?) I'm definitely up to giving it a shot. I would imagine by then there will be a good amount of aftermarket parts available. I definitely expect a pickup swap given the RG8's history. 

Hopefully they don't have those "First Batch F-ckups" like they did the RGA8 and the RG8. I remember all those horror stories of bridges ripping out of the body, paint rubbing off from the hardware, and the neck pocket gaps fitting peoples credit cards  

Tl;dr TAKE YOUR TIME IBANEZ!


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 25, 2014)

crg123 said:


> 2. I think its a bit silly that the scale length is only 28" but I guess its a start. With the proper gauges anyone could get a great sounding instrument at a very reasonable price. There's a confidence that comes with a main brand name that is hard to match. This also means the chance that these ERG's will reach the general public easier as Ibanez will encourage their dealers (like guitar center) to carry them so they can atleast break even.
> 
> 3. I think its great Ibanez is teaming with Bareknuckles for this project and for some of their other models. I mean Bareknuckle doesn't even offer 9 string pickups yet. This is a great chance for someone to not only have the range but the clarity to back it up.



I'm honestly not surprised Ibanez chose a 28" scale. I think they were trying to make it as playable as possible. Which, imo, is the best straight scale option for the functionality of the entire instrument.

Also, Bareknuckle has been making 9-string pickups, they just haven't advertised it.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 25, 2014)

crg123 said:


> 3. I think its great Ibanez is teaming with Bareknuckles for this project and for some of their other models. I mean Bareknuckle doesn't even offer 9 string pickups yet. This is a great chance for someone to not only have the range but the clarity to back it up.



Considering I've had 9 string BKPs in my guitar for a year now, I'd say that this point is wrong


----------



## tommychains (Jan 25, 2014)

8StringX said:


> Bareknuckle has been making 9-string pickups, they just haven't advertised it.



They might want to start. 

I hope Seymour Duncan makes a 9 string pegasus by the time i buy my rg9!


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 25, 2014)

On topic, I'd like to demo one but I can't imagine many stores carrying them right away.

I think it's pretty close minded to shoot them down if you never tried one. Harps have a shitload of strings and I'd like to try one of those too. I might not buy it or keep it, but I'd still enjoy getting to play around and experiment with new instrument. Production models of niche items means more people can venture outside the box without having to go full custom and the price/waits that can entail.


----------



## jwade (Jan 25, 2014)

As for the actual thread topic, I'm thinking about how useful a 9 string could be if one were to abandon the more linear tuning approach, and treat this almost like a doubleneck combined. Something like tuning the upper 5 to some beautiful open chord for slide work/drone possiblities and then having the lower 4 tuned to a slightly more 7/6 string range for regular chord/riff work.


----------



## LordHar (Jan 25, 2014)

jwade said:


> As for the actual thread topic, I'm thinking about how useful a 9 string could be if one were to abandon the more linear tuning approach, and treat this almost like a doubleneck combined. Something like tuning the upper 5 to some beautiful open chord for slide work/drone possiblities and then having the lower 4 tuned to a slightly more 7/6 string range for regular chord/riff work.



Exactly. Or go crazy and tune it in thirds etc. Can't wait to see what people will come up with


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

Man... FVCK that dude...


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmmm ... I am very tempted to buy one for the sake of trying some diminished tunings, like only thirds with a few quint jumps - would make a cool sounding guitar with just enough reach to still be viable and produce some crazy riffage


----------



## Daniel9512 (Jan 25, 2014)

Personally I normally draw the line at 8's. I'm not the best player on an 8 and haven't managed to play it to its full potential. I am a bit apprehensive about these 9's but I really want one mainly for the fun of it. I don't see the need for everyone to go into uproar about it, i find it really annoying in all honesty especially as I got criticized the other day for trying to sell a 6-string bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my f_ucki_ng god it's like self-parody at this point.


----------



## Nag (Jan 25, 2014)

okay, I agree with everyone except yellow that we should bring this thread back to its original topic.

9-string guitars... the first thing you'll hear is "what could you possibly use the low C# for" which is kind of a synonym for "why don't you play bass instead" and which is kind of stupid.

soon, the idea of an 8-string guitar with an extra high string will pop out. but I don't see a high A being very stable at a 28" scale length, even an 8 gauge string will suffer here.

Now on reduced range tunings, if you could hold such a wide neck... I want to see what people will write and play. I expect tons of double handed clean tapping stuff because more strings is prog 

I myself don't have any use for a 9-string guitar, but the idea is definitely interesting.

Now when will they start to multiscale them...


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 25, 2014)

And back on topic: I can see some good things coming of this. Sort of reminds me of a 88-key piano for me, without the ping-like high notes.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 25, 2014)

If I had a 9 string it'd probably turn more into a chapman stick-like instrument for me. Mostly used to exploring tunings/two handed tapping


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, yep, thanks mods.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 25, 2014)

crg123 said:


> 1. I think its an interesting move for Ibanez to create an instrument to such a super small market. Even the number of 7 string players in comparison to people who only play 6 is crazy small. This is obviously more of a move about pushing boundaries then trying to create a huge cash flow, similar to their 30 fret guitar.



Ibanez isn't the only one dropping a 9 string production model. Schecter has been whoring theirs on facebook quite a bit lately. I find it interesting that companies are even bothering to feed such a small niche as well. I rather like it. They'll either be met with hate and fizzle out, or there will be a demand (similar to 8's) and there will be dirt cheap production models where any schmuck with a low paying job (me) can get a hold of one for shits and giggles. Them dirt cheap 8's aren't all bad either. I thoroughly enjoy my Omen 8. Here's to hoping we'll see some 9's along those lines (cheap and decent for that they are) so poor ....s like me can give it a go.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 25, 2014)

does someone have to have arachnid-like fingers, such as Buckethead or Chris DeGarmo, to be able to play an ERG like that?


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 25, 2014)

I was playing with a really wierd Idea:

pick 3 9strings and a drumset, put a Octave powerchord on the lowest 3 strings, and then alternating major and minor thirds
and then go play some killer black/death/sludge mashup
really dense chords, nice but unusual arpeggios, lots of dissonance to be had while still being shreddable and br00tal

I am off, doing something to my 8string


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone get to mess around with this at NAMM? I have a couple questions:

1. Are these Indo made?

2. What was the fretwork like? The bigger reach mean your had digs into the fret ends more.

3. Given the perspective cost do you feel it meets that price point?


----------



## Meddl (Jan 25, 2014)

too much..(for me personally). plus it looks some kind of unaesthetic .. :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Pretty sure the budget version will be the same quality as the RG8, while the Prestige version will be... well... Prestige.


----------



## jwade (Jan 25, 2014)

Those Bareknuckle 9s must bring the price up considerably seeing as the 'prestige' version is pretttttty barebones looking.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 25, 2014)

Although I'm really interested in the RG9, I kinda feel like Ibanez could have done a _little_ more to make it more aesthetically interesting. They could still keep it black, just something slightly different like the invisible shadow finish on the prestige model or galaxy black.


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Jan 25, 2014)

ERGonomic said:


> tl, dr


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> does someone have to have arachnid-like fingers, such as Buckethead or Chris DeGarmo, to be able to play an ERG like that?



I doubt it... I know your comment was innocent, but I tend to get alot of comments like... "You only got 4 fingers how you gonna play all those strings?"

6 > 4... 

But to actually answer your question... I've found that as I've moved up in the number of strings I use, I've just found new ways to comfortably reach for the new real estate... It usually involves positioning my wrist differently and I use "classical pinch" position rather than putting my thumb over the top of the neck which helps a ton... I only play 8 strings, not 9, but I imagine it wouldn't be much more of a stretch.


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

I originally wanted 9 strings, but found out after my agile semi-custom arrived that it was just too much for me. I loved how the fretboard sort of dwarfed the rest of the guitar too. luckily, the agile was built incorrectly so I sent it back for a refund. I'm excited to see what people end up doing with 9 strings, though.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 25, 2014)

NaYoN said:


> Considering I've had 9 string BKPs in my guitar for a year now, I'd say that this point is wrong



I guess what I meant was openly offered them since they don't show them n their site. I assumed that you and other people (someone else on here has a 9 string BKP and Skervesen just got a 10 string fan fret one) all got custom wound ones which would cost way more then the standard cost. 

Its interesting for Ibanez (a widely known name) to team with Bareknuckles (only semi known name when you consider people who aren't into higher end pickups) to create a 9 string pickup (something that stretches the boundaries of the average players imagination to what a guitar is capable as far as range.) 

I was just happy that there are boundaries being pushed amongst the general public.

Edit: Btw I really like your band Noyan.Can't wait to see what else you and Tre put together with the rest of the guys. Also I thought your Etherial had such an awesome design. Are you still enjoying it? I know Matt's gotten quite a bad rep lately. None the less still a beautiful instrument


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, the BKP 9 string pup has been around for quite a while now. They just haven't done much promotion of it (yet). So I don't think this is a case of them "teaming up" to develop it. That being said, I do this it's cool that one even exists at all.


----------



## tommychains (Jan 28, 2014)

Looked on the ibanez site, all the new models are there....except the rg9. Any clue what's goinng on?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jan 28, 2014)

iv been interested in getting an rg8 for a bit now just could never afford it with bills and such, but iv been saving up here and there, i may just make the jump to the rg9 for more options during playing. not sure how i would go about tuning it though, i dubt id go the low c# though. high a interests me but not with its scale so thats out. thinking about some sort of "drone" tuning for the lower strings, or perhaps some sort of weird tuning with 3 different triads stacked one after another.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 28, 2014)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> iv been interested in getting an rg8 for a bit now just could never afford it with bills and such, but iv been saving up here and there, i may just make the jump to the rg9 for more options during playing. not sure how i would go about tuning it though, i dubt id go the low c# though. high a interests me but not with its scale so thats out. thinking about some sort of "drone" tuning for the lower strings, or perhaps some sort of weird tuning with 3 different triads stacked one after another.



I got a buddy who tunes his 9-string starting on a low-A# (Bb) and going up following in TesseracT's tuning (Bb, F, Bb, F, etc...) until he hits the 3rd highest-string (the G-string in standard) and then he tunes the three highest strings in a Danza tuning way (weird disharmony juxtaposition).


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 28, 2014)

tommychains said:


> Looked on the ibanez site, all the new models are there....except the rg9. Any clue what's goinng on?



Ibanez is what's going on. The RG8 was being sold for at least a week or so before they listed it on their site, if I recall correctly.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Jan 28, 2014)

god damn that thing is ugly


----------



## XEN (Jan 28, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Everything Jack said.




Can't wait to hear you play your 10 man!!!


----------



## somn (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a video with some good info enjoy

NAMM 2014: Ibanez RG9 New 9 String Guitar (Video) - YouTube


----------



## somn (Jan 30, 2014)

10 string talk toward the end of the video

NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube

And some talk on the creation of the 9 string guitar 

http://youtu.be/q4z8RKhZ3SY


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 30, 2014)

Ibanez and Schecter obviously ain't got the answers.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 30, 2014)

somn said:


> 10 string talk toward the end of the video
> 
> NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube
> 
> ...



Even though he is _probably_ joking about the 10, I really hope it happens. Maybe they'll actually try out a multiscale guitar, which seems like the next logical step for the company that released the first production 7 and 8-string guitars.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 30, 2014)

somn said:


> 10 string talk toward the end of the video
> 
> NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube



Lol @ the comments on that video.. Apparently ERG player's and 6 string players are at war with each other. I didn't realize that.

Why are people so concerned with what other people do with their instruments?


----------



## XEN (Jan 31, 2014)

somn said:


> 10 string talk toward the end of the video
> 
> NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube
> 
> ...


I know I'm better than this, but...
I called this a while ago. 
I designed my first 10 9 years ago.
10s are coming. Deal with it.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 31, 2014)

somn said:


> 10 string talk toward the end of the video
> 
> NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube
> 
> ...



Damn $4,399 MSRP for the prestige model. What's that in street price like $3000? (doing 33% off which I think is typical). I guess considering its a prestige, a 9 string and has BKPs in it that makes sense though.


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone seen some specific details yet ( specs) ? ( on both RG9 AND RG90 )

.. i would really like to know its width at the nut ( Ibanez 7's are 48 mm, 8's are 55mm ...)
scale seems to be 28" yess ..

thanx


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm getting an RG9 without question.

I won't buy another 9 I wouldn't expect but I "need" the ability to have two 8th strings tuned differently for some of my music. If the price is right and it's as good a standard 9 as the 2228 was an 8 I'm in. I'm gunna have loads of fun with this, looking forward to trying one.

I'll hit up Lundgren for some M9's probably.


----------



## Necris (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like to try an RG9 (the "budget" version) but until I had some hands on time with one or had a friend who really knows their Ibanez neck profiles tell me how they compared to Ibanez's usual necks I don't see myself buying one considering the horrible things wizard necks do to my tendonitis. 

This is also my stance on the SRC6, which I want far more. If the necks are thicker than the usual wizard profile or more like some of their basses, sign me up; if not, I'll pass.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 1, 2014)

Rook said:


> I'm getting an RG9 without question.
> 
> I won't buy another 9 I wouldn't expect but I "need" the ability to have two 8th strings tuned differently for some of my music. If the price is right and it's as good a standard 9 as the 2228 was an 8 I'm in. I'm gunna have loads of fun with this, looking forward to trying one.
> 
> I'll hit up Lundgren for some M9's probably.



Hey Rook, Lace do some 4.5inch pickups that'll fit into the ibanez 9


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Damn $4,399 MSRP for the prestige model. What's that in street price like $3000? (doing 33% off which I think is typical). I guess considering its a prestige, a 9 string and has BKPs in it that makes sense though.



It's still a bit too much to me.


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2014)

stuglue said:


> Hey Rook, Lace do some 4.5inch pickups that'll fit into the ibanez 9



It's a passive route so 4" should fit


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 1, 2014)

I read through the whole thread and I have some points to make about the RG9 and 9 strings in general:

1. I don't really need a 9 now, but I won't discard it, I said I didn't need an eight some years ago and I ended up with one and I love it

2. Ibanez rules, it's really cool they're doing this, options - the more, the merrier. 

3. Why are people against 9 strings in a forum like sevenstring.org... it makes me really confused. I always thought we were a different bunch and we liked innovation and stuff. We learn everyday... hehe

4. Will ESP make one as well? I wonder if Stef will get his hands on a 9 when they do. Maybe they'll make a custom for him. I know Stef is going to want a 9... he just can't resist more strings, from what we've seen hehe

5. Beautiful looking guitar. I guess if I had the money I would buy it just because it looks awesome


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 1, 2014)

Also, one more question. What's the factory tuning for this guitar?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 1, 2014)

low to high C#F#BEadgbe


----------



## jwade (Feb 1, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> 4. Will ESP make one as well? I wonder if Stef will get his hands on a 9 when they do. Maybe they'll make a custom for him. I know Stef is going to want a 9... he just can't resist more strings, from what we've seen hehe



He only moved to 8s because Meshuggah got 8s. If Meshuggah jumps to 9s...


----------



## Rook (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't see Meshuggah 'jumping' to 9's, they use 8's because that's their sound, I don't see them adding a string now that there's a production version when previously they've just asked for whatever they wanted and used it.

I.e. If they were gunna go to 9 they would have done IMO.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 2, 2014)

They jumped to 8s just like that. I don't think they will jump to 9s either , but 8s happened without warning.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 2, 2014)

Rook said:


> Can't see Meshuggah 'jumping' to 9's, they use 8's because that's their sound, I don't see them adding a string now that there's a production version when previously they've just asked for whatever they wanted and used it.
> 
> I.e. If they were gunna go to 9 they would have done IMO.



If they didn't have to be able to play their old songs, they probably would have played baritone 6 or 7 strings. At least that's what they've said in interviews before. 8 is probably their comfort zone. It's my comfort zone as well, where 9 is a little too much for me to keep track of mentally.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm just wondering when this and the Schecter 9 will be hitting the stores so I can try one out.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 2, 2014)

Im curious if Dino will try/maybe start using one.


----------



## jwade (Feb 2, 2014)

Rook said:


> Can't see Meshuggah 'jumping' to 9's, they use 8's because that's their sound, I don't see them adding a string now that there's a production version when previously they've just asked for whatever they wanted and used it.
> 
> I.e. If they were gunna go to 9 they would have done IMO.



You missed my point. It had nothing to do with speculating that Meshuggah would use 9s, only a dig at Stef for going to 8s solely because Meshuggah had. Twas a burn on Stef


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still intrigued by the idea of a 9, but the short scale length is certainly an issue.


----------



## mrfrisky330 (Feb 10, 2014)

so when is RG9 out? Schecter are already listing the C-9 WITH price on their web site


----------



## Winspear (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah .... yeah Nick! You'd make great use of it, you do indeed need one to retain your open string antics whilst having lower notes available


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't see Meshuggah using 9 string guitars, otherwise they would've gotten them years before it was a production model. Like they did with the 8 string guitars.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Feb 10, 2014)

Khoi said:


> The only 9-string music I've heard just sounds like major farts..



I lol'ed, out loud, in class.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2014)

mrfrisky330 said:


> so when is RG9 out? Schecter are already listing the C-9 WITH price on their web site



Yeah, I'll be curious to see if anyone buys that. That's a lot of money for a 28" straight fret 9 - which to me seems very limited. There's only so long these companies can avoid fanning these things. Once you tool up I don't think the fanning is that big of a deal, and I for SURE would be more likely to buy a fanned 9 than a straight fret one.


----------



## XEN (Feb 11, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'll be curious to see if anyone buys that. That's a lot of money for a 28" straight fret 9 - which to me seems very limited. There's only so long these companies can avoid fanning these things. Once you tool up I don't think the fanning is that big of a deal, and I for SURE would be more likely to buy a fanned 9 than a straight fret one.


I'm actually contemplating it. Granted, I will most likely be putting a capo on the BEADGBE at the second fret. The tuning I'm using on my 8 is C# standard on the middle 6, drop F# on the bottom and a high Eb for my open string strumming - so I'd do that plus a low C# on the 9 and will be fine with straight frets until I can have a 9 string XEN made for me.
As for the price, not even Agile is selling comparably equipped 9s for $1k.


----------



## boxsmiley (Feb 11, 2014)

The only 9-string music I've heard just sounds like major farts.

 i kinda agree. i play an agile 9 and i am still learning how to incorporate the full range into my music. i am thinking about shifting up and going for another high string. a volume pedal is also key to get more volume as the frequencies go down so it can still kinda cut through.

i sing, so it is pretty effective to back everything way down during verses and stuff to basically just play a clean bass line and ambient type accompaniment with just some sparse drums and then kick the gain back on during choruses.


----------



## Dylana (Feb 14, 2014)

If I used a nine string I'd use it like a 8 with a high a.


----------



## crg123 (Feb 14, 2014)

^ Unfortunately, that would be very hard without custom strings like octave 4 plus on a 28" scale, even then 27" is what O4P advertises as the max. Its one of the unfortunate things about non-fanned ERGs. I know that when tuning a high G it can take hours to get it up to pitch without snapping (slow tuning up and stopping while getting up to pitch and even then if you bend to much it could snap anyway. Maybe high G would be possible with the right custom strings not sure though.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 14, 2014)

A high G would be too confusing, at least with a high A you've got repetition of the low B,E,A strings.


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 14, 2014)

I kinda want one for an open A/E tuning of doom that I once toyed with on an 8 string

(Low to high) E-A-E-A-D-E-A-D-E

Maybe even a half or whole step lower because of the 28"


----------

